# Untergrund für Platten legen. Welche Mengen werden benötigt?



## Zermalmer (8. Apr. 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir wollen hier ein paar Platten als Fläche legen. ca. 2,1x3m mit 30er Gehwegplatten

Wie man das richtig macht, haben wir beim Gartenbauer an sich gesehen.

Bereich ausheben, mit Mineralgemisch auffüllen und verdichten und dann eine Splittschicht, die man abzieht und die Platten drauf legt und ggf. noch nen kleinen Betonkeil, damit der Split nicht am Rand "abhaut" 

Soweit so gut.

Ausrechnen lässt sich das ganze ja auch prima.

Die Mineralgemischschicht wollte ich so 10cm dick machen... das wären dann 0,63m³.
Das gane würde ich allerdings nicht mit der Rüttelplatte, sondern eher manuell verdichten.

Die Splittschicht ca. 3cm... das wären dann knapp 0,2m³

Nur wieviel ist das in Gewicht?

Oder kann mir das der Lieferant dann im Normalfall sagen?


----------



## koifischfan (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Untergrund für Platten legen. Welche Mengen werden benötigt?*

Ein Kubik knapp 2 Tonnen.Du brauchst ein Fünftel davon.

Auf SEH Filderstadt finde ihr die Massen allerhand anderer Materialien: http://www.seh-filderstadt.de/gewichte.html


----------



## Zermalmer (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Untergrund für Platten legen. Welche Mengen werden benötigt?*

Suuuper... dankeschön


----------



## andreas w. (8. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Untergrund für Platten legen. Welche Mengen werden benötigt?*

Das würde ich nicht grundsätzlich bejahen. Kommt auf die Gesteinsart an, die du als Unterbau nimmst. 
Bei uns hier vor der Haustüre wird vornehmlich Basaltbruch genommen und da kannste gern von einem Materialgewicht von 2,5 - 2,7 Tonnen /m³ ausgehen. Die genannten "knapp 2 Tonnen pro m³" sind beim gewaschenen Sand oder Mauersand gängig (ca 1,7to/m³), für die Sauberkeitsschicht und das Split-Bett wirst du schon wegen der Druckfestigkeit granitartiges Gestein nehmen und da biste gleich über 2 Tonnen.
Das ergibt jetzt auf der kleinen Fläche nicht sooo den Unterschied, aber auf jeden Fall würd ich die verlegten Platten am Schluß nochmal mit einer großen Rüttelplatte mit Gummiplatte abrütteln und sie damit egalisieren, oder du legst sie gleich in ein Magerbetonbett. Dann haste ewig ruh´.
Rechne beim Unterbau lieber etwas mehr Gewicht, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Und wenn wirklich was über ist, der Bauhof im Ort nimmts dir sicher dankend ab .


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Untergrund für Platten legen. Welche Mengen werden benötigt?*

Auch Dir Danke, Andreas.

Ich muss eh erstmal anfangen den Bereich vorzubereiten.

Und zumindest die Zahlen schonmal ein Anhaltspunkt, in welchen Bereichen ich mich dann bewege.

Leider regnet es seit heute, das bremst auch wieder alles aus


----------



## koifischfan (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Untergrund für Platten legen. Welche Mengen werden benötigt?*



> Leider regnet es seit heute, das bremst auch wieder alles aus


Der Schnee war dir aber auch nicht recht.


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Untergrund für Platten legen. Welche Mengen werden benötigt?*

Hi Andreas !


> Oder kann mir das der Lieferant dann im Normalfall sagen?


Sollte er !  
Steht eigentlich im Lieferschein , sollte  jeder Berufskraftfahrer im Lieferverkehr wissen ,was er geladen hat !
Aber mal ne d---e Fräge ! Warum ? Dein Gartenboden hat doch keine "Lastgrenze"!


----------



## koifischfan (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Untergrund für Platten legen. Welche Mengen werden benötigt?*

Vielleicht wollte er sich die kleine Menge im Baumarkt in den Kofferraum schippen.


----------



## Andre 69 (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Untergrund für Platten legen. Welche Mengen werden benötigt?*

Bei 630 Litern für die eine Schicht und 200 Liter für die zweite Schicht müsste er schon die Rückbank vom Familienkombi umklappen !


----------



## Zermalmer (9. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Untergrund für Platten legen. Welche Mengen werden benötigt?*

Klar hat der Gartenboden keine Lastgrenze.

Aber es bringt doch nix, wenn ich 3t Schotterkram bestelle, und nach 1,5t mein 'Loch' voll ist, ODER?

Und da ich mir erstmal wegen Volumen zu Gewicht Verhältnis im klaren sein wollte, hab ich erstmal hier gefragt. 

Und nein, im Auto will ich das auch nicht holen.

Mir hat mal gelangt, wo ich ca. 6 Sack Estrichbeton transportiert habe 

Wie gesagt, nun hab ich ein paar Zahlen an der Hand und kann damit schauen, wer mir das liefert und zu welchem Preis.

Aber Ihr könnt ruhig weiter spekulieren, Tipps geben usw. da hab ich nix dagegen.

Meine Mutter hat schon überlegt, ob man, damit sich das Bild der bisherigen Gartengestaltung fort setzt, dort ebenfalls eine kleine Mauer anschliessen lässt.

Wird auf jedenfall genug Arbeit den ganzen Kram in den Garten zu schaffen


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Untergrund für Platten legen. Welche Mengen werden benötigt?*

Hallo,
kleines Update (einen ausführlicheren Bericht werde ich schreiben, wenn mal das Wetter schlecht ist  )

Ich habe mit einem Nachbarn vom Bau gesprochen und der hat mir nen passenden Kontakt vermittelt, nachdem wir die Schottermenge mal grob überschlagen haben.

'Überschlagen' hatten wir dann 5 Kubik....

Heute kam der LKW und der Lieferant scheint es gut mit mir zu meinen....
nachdem wir 6 Stunden am Schuften gewesen sind, hat sich nun rausgestellt, dass der eher 6 Kubik geliefert hat. (grob überschlagen sind 4,5 sind im Garten und 1,5 noch im Hof)

An sich soll mir das recht sein... nur muss ich nun gucken, wo ich die (wahrscheinlich übrigen) 1-1,5 Kubik verwerten kann


----------

